# Let's See Your Tricked Out Puddler



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

While reading the "paint the canoe" thread and some of the guys were talkin' about things they did to their Carsten's Puddler. I thought this would make an interesting topic.

Purchased my Puddler last summer and we used it last season. here's some of the things I did to mine to make it a functional marsh layout boat. Placed 1/4" eyebolts around the lip of the cockpit, I put wood strips on the inside and used large painted aluminum (homemade washers) on the outside for strength. Mounted 3 eyebolts per side and 2 on each end, ran 1/8" shock cord through the eyebolts down the sides and from the ends to the handles. I tied hanks of "Killer Weed" to the shock cord grassing the boat. Made a layout seat outta a piece of plywood w/wood slat stopper to keep it from slipping (just a piece of wood across the plywood to catch on the lip of the cockpit). Cut a piece of green garden fencing to cover about 1/2 the cockpit attached clips to the fencing which clip to the front 2 eyebolts on each side, added hanks of Killer Weed zip tied to the fencing, this cover can be unclipped and rolled up when paddling. Laid a foam pad on the backrest and floor for comfort. Put a collaspable push pole and a kayak paddle in it for propulsion.

I have other hanks of "Killer Weed" that I have zip tied to clip style clothes pins that I use on my Field layout blinds that I can also clip to the cords on the Puddler to lighten or darken the grassing.

Nuttin' fancy but functionable.

Here a pic of the finished product:










and another of my son with some of the results


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

job last night, and the floor padding. Most comfortable for myself and the lab. I am also working on the layout seat back. Much similar to yours. I thought about attaching some padding for the mellon for comfort [probably fall asleep in it]. I ran the lines [parachute cord for strength] along the sides from handle to handle 2 per side for netting attachment. I have the 2 ended paddle and a extendable paddle too. An anchor system to keep me stable [one of the guys here provided me with the idea for that]. I thought about building a pvc pipe frame for it. I did a search and some photographer had pics of a similar frame I was thinking about. His breaks down, Id only use it for marsh set ups as for layout hunting you wouldnt have any room. So I could remove the frame when I wanted to be low profile, and put the frame on for set up in the cats. What Id figured on doing was attaching carabiner rings to the netting on both sides [as in layout hunting] I then could pull the netting up over my bodywhile laying down in the boat. This way its retractable when I am ready to retrieve [if I dont have the pooch] or paddle back to the truck.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

We simply lay down in the boat with our camo gear on and a hat/cap with a mesh face mask, ta cover the moon face.  Shooting from it sitting down is no problem as the low profile keeps it pretty stable. The woodducks were trying to land in it with my son. He had to shoot 'em in self defense. :lol:


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

painted Kayak and its normal load out.


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)




----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Gone Fishing!!!

Nice rig! I just finished building mine, I will have all the pics up from start to finish, I just got done painting a little touches here and there and then onto grassing hopefully this weekend will get some pics up. 

We should get togehter for a puddler hunt, I am in Fenton about every other weekend. Know of a few spots that we may be able to get into some trouble...with the birds that is:lol:

Hunter...

I was going to go that route with the Kayak, but I can never stay in the darn thing in the summer, probabaly due to the "pop" that I am driniking! That to is a noce rig!!!

Hopefully will get the pics posted on Monday!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

GoneFishin said:


> We simply lay down in the boat with our camo gear on and a hat/cap with a mesh face mask, ta cover the moon face.  Shooting from it sitting down is no problem as the low profile keeps it pretty stable. The woodducks were trying to land in it with my son. He had to shoot 'em in self defense. :lol:


Hoping it works well this Fall. I had thought about a kayak, but needed something that would allow my dog to come along. Think this may be just the ticket. 
My thought was to set it out aways from my friend or brothers rig for the ducks that run the center of the water as a layout type [shallow areas] with maybe a couple of gang lines with something like 6-12 ducks/line. I just dont know anyone in the greater Flint area that carries gang lines. Might have to drive down to Knutsons.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Huntsman27 said:


> .... I just dont know anyone in the greater Flint area that carries gang lines. Might have to drive down to Knutsons.


Lot of the layout guys order their's on-line from Doctari.

http://www.doctarilonglines.com/

Post some pics of your Puddler set up when ya get it done. I am always interested in new ideas.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

GF thats exactly what I need.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

anyone have/ seen in the marsh one of those 4rivers one man boats?

always thought they looked like the ticket for a guy and a dog to hunt off of FP.


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

Huntsman27 said:


> Hoping it works well this Fall. I had thought about a kayak, but needed something that would allow my dog to come along. Think this may be just the ticket.
> My thought was to set it out aways from my friend or brothers rig for the ducks that run the center of the water as a layout type [shallow areas] with maybe a couple of gang lines with something like 6-12 ducks/line. I just dont know anyone in the greater Flint area that carries gang lines. Might have to drive down to Knutsons.


Depends on the dog My rides on the carpeted back deck with nary a problem.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I am not gonna lie I never thought I would see 2 dogs in a kayak and the driver be dry....LOL:lol:

I am betting that picture was taken before push off...JK


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

LilyDuck said:


> I am not gonna lie I never thought I would see 2 dogs in a kayak and the driver be dry....LOL:lol:
> 
> I am betting that picture was taken before push off...JK


Lilly, if you look really close you will see why he isnt wet..........No "pops" in the kayak!:lol::lol:

BTW nice looking boats guys!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

hunteramargin said:


> Depends on the dog My rides on the carpeted back deck with nary a problem.


I just dont know how your rig would work for what I wanted. I just liked the puddlers wider bottom and figured for the modified layout it was what I would like. Im sure my lab would fit in your kayak, but Id not seen any like yours just the small cockpit types.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

That kayak looks like it may be a little more seaworthy than the puddler, as it sits a bit higher in the water. The Puddler sits real low in the water especially with my big butt in it, it's strictly a flat water boat but ya can get into a lot of places that you won't with other boats. The Carten's Pintail is a little bigger boat built like the puddler and looks like it would be a better way ta go with a dog.

Ya can certainly carry more gear in/on that kayak that ya can on the Puddler. Do ya layout and shoot outta that kayak??


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

Yes I do on occasion. I stick a couple of home made stabilizers through the carry handles and into the bottom if neccesary. By the way I'm soaked in that pic. the lab pup brought in about 5 gallons but she's just learning. The kayak rides pretty low other than the bow. I say its strictly flat water or small water.


----------

